
State to Detroit man: Pay for child that isn't yours or go to jail - jseliger
http://www.wxyz.com/news/state-tells-detroit-man-pay-for-child-that-isnt-yours-or-go-to-jail
======
ende
Oof. So anyone can be named as a father without any proof.

Starting hitting the governor, judges and members of the state legislature
with these false paternity claims. Law will change real fast.

------
terrble
As we continue to deteriorate the rule of law, stuff like this will happen
more and more. We're nowhere near the endgame...

